# Maxi cosi-Mico or the Chicco Key fit



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Which one do people prefer and why? These fit my car the best and allow the driver or passenger to sit safely. I have tried many other brands and they did not fit well. I am not going to do the keyfit thirty because ds would have long outgrown the height and only weighed 19 pounds. I doubt another one will get to thirty by then as we are a a lightweight bunch. I like the maxi cosi better because of it's different features. But, fitwise they both fit perfect.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Anyone??? Do any of you have either of these?


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Ok going out on a limb here Does anyone know anyone with either of these or has anyone installed one for someone else?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I have the Chicco Keyfit (not the thirty) and I LOVE it, it's worked very well for our needs and I've been thrilled with it so far. We are just getting ready to trade it in for a Britax but I highly recommend it.
Sorry but no info on the Maxi-Cosi as I don't know anyone whose used one.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for the input so far I have only gotten responses about the chicco. It is most likely what I will be getting. Anybody have feedback on the Maxi Cosi Mico?????


----------



## j10k (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the Maxi Cosi Mico and I love it. It's getting a bit small though and she's only 5 months old. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...e&id=610540561 It's light and easy to install.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

The issue I have heard of about the Maxi Cosi is that it's hard to lock it securely into the base. I have read reviews by parents who said that they would *think* it was secure only to hear it "click!" 10 minutes into their drive. This is my biggest issue with infant car seats (and why I gave up on our Britax companion after 3 weeks), and it also just happens to be one issue that the Chicco Key Fit TOTALLY addresses. It's why the Chicco Key Fit is my favorite of the infant seats: it's easy to install the base AND it's so easy to click the car seat into the base. I love the colors of the Maxi Cosi, though! But, it does not rank well with the CPS techs.

We're actually *considering* skipping the bucket and getting the maxi cosi priori (a convertible seat that has really low shoulder-straps, acceptable for a newborn) for our June baby . . . don't know if that's an option for you.

HTH!

Lex


----------

